# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كل عضو يحط دعوه !!

## BaTi(^_^)GooL

هاي الفكرة أخذتها من احدى المنتديات اثناء تجوالي فيها، والفكرة هي 

كل عضو يضيف دعوة، وانشاء الله بحصل الاجر على هاي الدعوة 

وهاي أول دعوة 

اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، والعزيمة على الرشد والغنيمة من كل بر، 
والسلامة من كل إثم، ونسألك الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار. 



ملاحظة :
 أرجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

اللهم صَلِ عَلَى مُحَمْدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمْدَ ، اللهُمَ لاَ تَرْفَعْنِي فِي الَّناسِ دَرَجَهْ إِلاَّ حَطَطْتَنِّي عِنْدِ نَفْسِي مِثْلَهَا ، وَلاَ تحدث لي عزاً ظاهرا إلا أحدثت لي ذلة باطنه عند نفسي بقدرها

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]
ألف شكر لك باتي جول 

تسلم على المشاركة الرائعة 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

سبحان الدائم القائم ، سبحان القائم الدائم ، سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله الملك القدوس ، سبحان الله رب الملآئكة والروح ، سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى....


ملاحظة: من قال هذا الدعاء كل يوم مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده في الجنة..[/glow]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

مشكورات جزيل الشكر على المرور وان شاء الله تكتب الدعوات من ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم يامن دلع لسان الصباح بنطق تبلجه 
وسرح قطع اللي ل المظلم بغياهب تلجلجه 
واتقن صنع الفلك الدوار في مقادير تبرجه
وشعشع ضياء الشمس بنور تاججه
يامن دل على داته بداته
وتنزه عن مجانسة مخلوقاته وجل عن ملائمة كيفياته 
يامن قرب من خطرات الظنون 
وبعد عن لحظات العيوةن وعلم بما كان قبل ان يكون 
يامن ارقدني في مهاد امنه وامانه
وايقظني الى ما منحني به من مننه واحسانه وكف اكف السوء عني بيده وسلطانه
صلي على محمد وال محمد 
وارحمنا في الدين والدنيا ولاتجعل علينا كف ظالم يظلمنا
ووفقنا وسددنا وثبتنا على ولاية اهل البيت
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلي على محمد واله الطيبين الطاهرين



ملاحظة :
أرد وأقول للمشرفين بتثبيت الموضوع لأنه سيكون مكتبة من الأدعية الصالحة وأرجو من الجميع المشاركة

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

[glint]اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا ودليلا وناصرا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين [/glint]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّى اَسْأَلُكَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظيمِ الاَْعْظَمِ الاَْعَزِّ الاَْجَلِّ الاَْكْرَمِ الَّذى اِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَغالِقِ اَبْوابِ السَّمآءِ لِلْفَتْحِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ انْفَتَحَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى مَضآئِقِ اَبْوابِ الاَْرْضِ لِلْفَرَجِ انْفَرَجَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى العُسْرِ لِلْيُسْرِ تَيَسَّرَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلَى الاَْمْواتِ لِلنُّشُورِ انْتَشَرَتْ، وَاِذا دُعيتَ بِهِ عَلى كَشْفِ الْبَأسآءِ وَالضَّرّاءِ انْكَشَفَتْ، وَبِجَلالِ وَجْهِكَ الْكَريمِ اَكْرَمِ الْوُجُوهِ وَاَعَزِّ الْوُجُوهِ الَّذى عَنَتْ لَهُ الْوُجُوهُ وَخَضَعَتْ لَهُ الرِّقابُ وَخَشَعَتْ لَهُ الاَْصْواتُ وَوَجِلَتْ لَهُ الْقُلُوبُ مِنْ مَخافَتِكَ، وَبِقُوَّتِكَ الَّتى بِها تُمْسِكُ السَّمآءَ اَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الاَْرْضِ إلاّ بِاِذْنِكَ، وَتُمْسِكُ السَّماواتِ وَالاَْرْضَ اَنْ تَزُولا.

----------


## زهرة الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

لااله الاالله الجليل الجبار لااله الا الله الواحد القهار لااله الا اللله العزيز الغفار لااله الاالله الكريم الستار

لااله الاالله الكبير المتعال لااله الاالله وحده لاشريك له الهاً واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن له مسلمون

لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الهاً واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداًصمداً ونحن له عابدون لااله الاالله لاشريك له الهاً 

واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن له قانتون لااله الاالله لاشريك له الهاًواحداً رباًوشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن

له صابرون لااله الاالله محمدً رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم أليك وجهت وجهي وأليك فوضت أمري وعليك 

توكلت ياأرحم الراحمين




[grade="00008B 4169E1 00BFFF 00008B 4169E1"]ملاحظه : هذا الدعاء معروف ب360 فضيله[/grade]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

دعاء الإستغفار

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب 
.. خطوت إليه برجلي 
.. أو مددت إليه يدي 
.. أو تأملته ببصري 
.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني
.. أو نطق به لساني
.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني 
ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني 
ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك
.. فسترته علي 
وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني 
ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك
.. يا أكرم الأكرمين

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة
ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل
في ملأ وخلاء 
وسر وعلانية 
.. وأنت ناظر إلي

اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة
أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار
تركتها خطأ أو عمدا 
أو نسيانا أو جهلا 
وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن 
سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين
تركتها غفلة أو سهوا
أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا
أو قلة مبالاة بها

.. أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله 
.. مما يكره الله 

قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا

----------


## albo3dala5eer

بسم الله اللرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]( يا دائم الفضل على البريئة ياباسط اليدين بالعطية  يا صاحب المواهب السنية صلي على محمد وآله خير الورى سجية واغفر لنا يا ذا العلا في هذه العشية)[/grade]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم ألعن اليهود .. اللهم فرقهم تفريقا .. مزقهم تمزيقا .. أجعلهم طرائق قددا يا رب العالمين 

إنك على كل شيء قدير .. وبالإجابة جدير .. وصل يا ربي على البشير النذير .. ابا القاسم محمد


اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شجن

[glow=00CC99]مشكور اخوي وبارك الله فيك


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم

بسم الله النور, بسم الله نور النور, بسم الله نور على نور, بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور, بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور, الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور, وأنزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور, بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور, الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور, وبالفخر مشهور, وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور, وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين.


ملاحظة: دعاء النور للسيدة الطاهره فاطمة الزهراء عليها افضل الصلاة والسلام.[/glow]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

عليها أفضل الصلاة والسلام



دعـــاء يوم الأربـــعاء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

الحَمْدُ للّهِ ِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللّيْلَ لِباسّا وَالنَّوْمَ سُباتاً ، وَجَعَلَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً ، لَكَ الحَمْدُ أَنْ بَعَثْتَنِي مِنْ مَرْقَدِي وَلَوْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ سَرْمَداً ، حَمْدا دائِماً لايَنْقَطِعُ أَبَداً وَلايُحْصِي لَهُ الخَلائِقُ عَدَداً . اللّهُمَّ لَكَ الحَمْدُ أَنْ خَلَقْتَ فَسَوَّيْتَ وَقَدَّرْتَ وَقَضَيْتَ وَأَمَتَّ وَأَحْيَيْتَ وَأَمْرَضْتَ وَشَفَيْتَ وَعافَيْتَ وَأَبْلَيْتَ ، وَعَلى العَرْشِ اسْتَوَيْتَ وَعَلى المُلْكِ احْتَوَيْتَ . أَدْعُوكَ دُعأَ مَنْ ضَعُفَتْ وَسِيلَتُهُ وَانْقَطَعَتْ حِيلَتُهُ وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُ وَتَدانى فِي الدُّنْيا أَمَلُهُ ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ إِلى رَحْمَتِكَ فاقَتُهُ وَعَظُمَتْ لِتَفْرِيطِهِ حَسْرَتُهُ وَكَثُرَتْ زَلَّتُهُ وَعَثْرَتُهُ وَخَلُصَتْ لِوَجْهِكَ تَوْبَتُهُ . فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَعَلى أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطَّاهِرِينَ ، وَارْزُقْنِي شَفاعَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ ، وَلاتَحْرِمْنِي صُحْبَتَهُ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرحَمُ الرّاحِمِينَ . اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لِي فِي الاَرْبِعأِ أَرْبَعاً : اجْعَلْ قُوَّتِي فِي طاعَتِكَ ، وَنَشاطِي فِي عِبادَتِكَ ، وَرَغْبَتِي فِي ثَوابِكَ ، وَزُهْدِي فِيما يُوجِبُ لِي أَلِيمَ عِقابِكَ ، إِنَّكَ لَطِيفٌ لِما تَشأُ .

----------


## القلب المرح

الهي فمن يكون اسوء حالاً مني ان انا نقلت الى مثل حالي
الى قبر  لم امهده لرقبتي ولم افرجه بالامل الصالحين لضجعتي
ومالي لا ابكي ولا ادري الى ما يكون مصيري وارى نفسي
تخادعني وايامي تخاتمني وقد خفقت عند رأسي اجنحة الموت
فمالي لا ابكي ابكي لخروج نفسي ابكي لضلمة قبري 
ابكي لضيق لحدي ابكي لسؤال منكر ونكير اليوم
ابكي لخروجي من القبر عريانا ذليلا حاملا ثقلي 
على ظهري انظر مرة على يميني واخرى عن شمالي
اذ الخلائق في شئنِ غير  شأني

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

[align=center]اِلـهي اَلْبَسَتْنِى الْخَطايا ثَوْبَ مَذَلَّتي [/align]


اِلـهي اَلْبَسَتْنِى الْخَطايا ثَوْبَ مَذَلَّتي، وَجَلَّلَنِى التَّباعُدُ مِنْكَ لِباسَ مَسْكَنَتي، وَاَماتَ قَلْبي عَظيمُ جِنايَتي، فَاَحْيِهِ بِتَوْبَة مِنْكَ يا اَمَلي وَبُغْيَتي وَيا سُؤْلي وَمُنْيَتي، فَوَ عِزَّتِكَ ما اَجِدُ لِذُنوُبي سِواكَ غافِراً، وَلا اَرى لِكَسْري غَيْرَكَ جابِراً، وَقَدْ خَصَعْتُ بِالاِْنابَةِ اِلَيْكَ، وَعَنَوْتُ بِالاِْسْتِكانَةِ لَدَيْكَ، فَاِنْ طَرَدْتَني مِنْ بابِكَ فَبِمَنْ اَلُوذُ، وَاِنْ رَدَدْتَني عَنْ جَنابِكَ فَبِمَنْ اَعُوذُ، فَوا اَسَفاهُ مِنْ خَجْلَتي وَافْتِضاحي، وَوا لَهْفاهُ مِنْ سُوءِ عَمَلي وَاجْتِراحي، اَسْاَلُكَ يا غافِرَ الذَّنْبِ الْكَبيرِ، وَيا جابِرَ الْعَظْمِ الْكَسيرِ، اَنْ تَهَبَ لي مُوبِقاتِ الْجَرائِرِ، وَتَسْتُرَ عَلَيَّ فاضِحاتِ السَّرائِرِ، وَلا تُخْلِني في مَشْهَدِ الْقِيامَةِ مِنْ بَرْدِ عَفْوِكَ، وَغَفْرِكَ وَلا تُعْرِني مِنْ جَميلِ صَفْحِكَ وَسَتْرِكَ، اِلـهي ظَلِّلْ عَلى ذُنُوبي غَمامَ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَاَرْسِلْ عَلى عُيُوبي سَحابَ رَأفَتِكَ اِلـهي هَلْ يَرْجِعُ الْعَبْدُ الاْبِقُ اِلاّ اِلى مَوْلاهُ، اَمْ هَلْ يُجيرُهُ مِنْ سَخَطِهِ اَحَدٌ سِواهُ، اِلـهي اِنْ كانَ النَّدَمُ عَلَى الذَّنْبِ تَوْبَةً فَاِنّي وَعِزَّتِكَ مِنَ النّادِمينَ، وَاِنْ كانَ الاِْسْتِغْفارُ مِنَ الْخَطيـئَةِ حِطَّةً فَاِنّي لَكَ مِنَ الْمُسْتَغْفِرينَ، لَكَ الْعُتْبى حَتّى تَرْضى، اِلـهي بِقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَيَّ، تُبْ عَلَيَّ وَبِحِلْمِكَ عَنّىِ، اعْفُ عَنّي وَبِعِلْمِكَ بي، اَرْفِقْ بي اِلـهي اَنْتَ الَّذي فَتَحْتَ لِعِبادِكَ باباً اِلى عَفْوِكَ سَمَّيْتَهُ التَّوْبَةَ، فَقُلْتَ «تُوبُوا اِلَى اللهِ تَوْبَةً نَصُوحاً»، فَما عُذْرُ مَنْ اَغْفَلَ دُخُولَ الْبابِ بَعْدَ فَتْحِهِ، اِلـهي اِنْ كانَ قَبُحَ الذَّنْبُ مِنْ عَبْدِكَ فَلْيَحْسُنِ الْعَفْوُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، اِلـهي ما اَنَا بِاَوَّلِ مَنْ عَصاكَ فَتُبْتَ عَلَيْهِ، وَتَعَرَّضَ لِمَعْرُوفِكَ فَجُدْتَ عَلَيْهِ، يا مُجيبَ الْمُضْطَرِّ، يا كاشِفَ، الضُّرِّ يا عَظيمَ الْبِرِّ، يا عَليماً بِما فِي السِّرِّ، يا جَميلَ السِّتْرِ، اِسْتَشْفَعْتُ بِجُودِكَ وَكَرَمِكَ اِلَيْكَ، وَتَوَسَّلْتُ بِجَنابِكَ وَتَرَحُّمِكَ لَدَيْكَ، فَاسْتَجِبْ دُعائي وَلا تُخَيِّبْ فيكَ رَجائي، وَتَقَبَّلْ تَوْبَتي وَكَفِّرْ خَطيـئَتي بِمَنِّكَ وَرَحْمَتِكَ يا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]
جزاك الله خيراً اخي على المشاركه الرائعه.. 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
 ياملك الرقاب وياهازم الاحزاب يامفتح الابواب يامسبب الاسباب .. سبب لناا سبباً لانستطيع له طلباً.. بحق لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله.. صلى الله عليه وعلى اله اجمعين ..

    فـ ـ ـرات..[/align]

----------


## شجن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم العن قتلة امير المؤمنين وقتلة الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام وقتلة اهل بيت نبيك اللهم العن اعداء آل محمد وقتلتهم وزدهم عذاباً فوق العذاب وهواناً فوق هوان وذلاً فوق ذل وخزياً فوق خزي اللهم دعهم الى النار دعاً وأركسهم في أليم عذابك ركساً واحشرهم واتباعهم الى جهنم زمراً.

برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد.

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]اللهم انت السميع العلبم وانت الواحد الكريم وانت الاله الصمد رفعت السماوات بقدرتك ودعوة الارض بعزتك ووحدانيتك واجريبت البحار بسلطانك قيا من سبحت له الحيتان في البحور والسباع في الفلوات لاتخفي عليه خافيه في السماوات السبع والارضين السبع .. اغفر لي وارحمني واعفني عن سيائتي انك انت الغفور الرحيم .. 

 فـ ـرات.. [/align]

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

دعـــــاء جبريل عليه السلام 


بســـم اللــه الرحمـــن الرحـــيم 

دعـــــاء جبريل عليه السلام 


فضل هذا الدعاء : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم نزل عليّ جبرائيل وأنا أصلي خلف المقام فلما فرغت من الصلاة دعوت الله تعالى وقلت حبيبي علمني لأمتي شيئا إذا خرجت من الدنيا عنهم يدعون الله تعالى فيغفر لهم ، فقال جبريل ومن أمتك يشهدون لا إله إلا الله وأنك محمد رسول الله ويصومون أيام الثلاثه البيض 
الثالث عشر والرابع عشر والخامس عشر من كل شهر ثم يدعون الله بهذا الدعاء فإنه مكتوب حول العرش وأنا يا محمد بقوة هذا الدعاء أهبط وأصعد وملك الموت بهذا الدعاء يقبض أرواح المؤمنين وهذا الدعاء مكتوب على أستار الكعبة وأركانها ومن قرأ من أمتك هذا الدعاء يأمن عذاب القبر ويكون أمينا من يوم الفزع الأكبر ومن موت الفجّار وغناه عن خلقه ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب وأنت شفيعه يوم القيامة.

يامحمد من صام ((13و14و15)) من كل شهر ودعا بهذا الدعاء عند إفطاره أكرمه الله تعالى بعد كرمه وفرجا بعد فرجه وما مهموم أو مغموم أو محزون أو مديون وذو حاجة إلا فرّج الله همّه وغمّه وقضى دينه وحاجته يا محمد ما من عبد من أمتك يدعو بهذا 
مــــــــــــلاحظة 
على من يقرأ هذا الدعاء أن يكون على طهارة ووضوء تامين ... : 

بســـم اللــه الرحمـــن الرحيــم 

صلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المؤمن المهيمن سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المصور الرحيم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت السميع العليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الحي القيّوم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت البصير الصادق سبحانك أنت الله لا إله الله إلا أنت الواسع اللطيف سبحانك أنت الله لاإله إلا أنت العليّ الكبير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المجيد الحميد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشكور الحليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الغفور الغفار سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المبين المنير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الكريم المنعم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الرب الحافظ سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت القريب المجيب سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشهيد المتعال سبحانك

----------


## دموع السماء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم العن قتلة امير المؤمنين وقتلة الحسن والحسين عليهم السلام وقتلة اهل بيت نبيك اللهم العن اعداء آل محمد وقتلتهم وزدهم عذاباً فوق العذاب وهواناً فوق هوان وذلاً فوق ذل وخزياً فوق خزي اللهم دعهم الى النار دعاً وأركسهم في أليم عذابك ركساً واحشرهم واتباعهم الى جهنم زمراً.

برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد.

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

[align=center]َللّـهُمَّ اجْعَلْنى مِنْ جُنْدِكَ فَاِنَّ جُنْدَكَ هُمُ الْغالِبُونَ وَاجْعَلْنى مِنْ حِزْبِكَ فَاِنَّ حِزْبَكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ وَاجْعَلْنى مِنْ اَوْلِيآئِكَ فَاِنَّ أولياءك لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ.. 


 فــرات..[/align]

----------


## ولايه

إلهي ما ألذ خواطر الإلهام بذكرك على القلوب، وما أحلى المسير إليك بالأوهام في مسالك الغيوب، وما أطيب طعم حبك، وما أعذب شرب قربك،فأعذنا من طردك وإبعادك،وأجعلنا من أخص عارفيك ،وأصلح عبادك،وأصدق طآئعيك وأخلص عبادك، يا عظيم ياجليل ياكريم يا منيل برحمتك ومنك يا ارحم الراحمين





ولايه

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

(( اللهم يا مؤنس كل وحيد ويا صاحب كل فريد يا قريباً غير بعيد ويا غالباً غير مغلوب يا حي يا قيوم ذا الجلال والاكرام ))

"اللهم لا تجعل لنا حاجة هي لك رضى ولنا فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها يارب العالمين"

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

بســـم اللــه الرحمـــن الرحيــم 

صلى الله على محمد وآله الطاهرين سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المؤمن المهيمن سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المصور الرحيم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت السميع العليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الحي القيّوم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت البصير الصادق سبحانك أنت الله لا إله الله إلا أنت الواسع اللطيف سبحانك أنت الله لاإله إلا أنت العليّ الكبير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المجيد الحميد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشكور الحليم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأول والآخر سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الغفور الغفار سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت المبين المنير سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الكريم المنعم سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الرب الحافظ سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت القريب المجيب سبحانك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الشهيد المتعال سبحانك

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

الهي لاتؤدبني بعقوبتك , ولاتمكر بي في حيلتك , من أين لي الخير ياربي ولايوجد الا من عندك , ومن أين لي النجاة ولاتُستطاع الا بك , لا الذي أحسن استغنى عن عونك ورحمتك , ولا الذي أساء واجترأ عليك ولم يُرضك خرج عن قدرتك يارب يارب يارب ........

----------


## زارع السوسن

*اللهم اعز الاسلام وانصر المسلمين ودمر اعداء الدين اللهم عليك باليهود الغاضبين وبالكفرة الملحدين واجمع كلمة المسلمين*

----------


## ولايه

اللهم ثبتني على دينك ما أحييتني ،ولا تزغ قلبي بعد إد هديتني ، وهب لي من لدنك رحمة ، إنك أنت الوهاب ، صل على محمد وال محمد واجعلني من أتباعه وشيعته واحشرني في زمرته 

ولايه

----------


## زارع السوسن

اللهم عليك بمن اذى المسلمين اللهم انا نسالك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرته ونعوذبك من سخطك والنار 
اللهم عليك بمن اراد بالاسلام والمسلمين سوء فااشغله فى نفسه ورد كيده الى نحره

----------


## زارع السوسن

اللهم انا نسالك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والنجاة من النار

----------


## روح الايمان

وهذا مني دعاء التوسل ومشكورين
اللهم إني أسـألك وأتوجه إليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة محمد صلـى الله عليـه وآله ، يا أبا
القاسم يا رسول الله يا إمام الرحمة ، يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واسـتشفـعنا وتوسلنا
بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجيـها عند الله اشـفع لنا عـند الله ، يا أبا
الحسن يا أمير المؤمنين يا علي بن أبى طالب يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا
توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بيـن يدي حاجاتنا ، ياوجـيـها عند الله
اشفع لنا عند الله ، يا فاطمة الزهراء يا بنت محمد يا قرة عين الرسول يا سيدتنا ومولاتنا
إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجيـهة عند الله
اشفعي لنا عند الله ، يا أبا محمد يا حسن بن علي أيها المجتبى يا ابن رسـول الله يا حجة
الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقـدمناك بين
يدي حاجاتـنا ، يا وجيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عند الله ، يا أبا عبدالله يا حسـين بن علي
أيها الشهيد يابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا
وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمـناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجـيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله
يا أبا الحسن يا علي بن الحسين يا زين العابدين يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه
يا سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ،
يا وجيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عـند الله ، يا أبا جعفـر يا محمد بن علي أيها الباقر يا ابن
رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى
الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتـنا ، يا وجـيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عنـد الله ، يا أبا عبدالله
يا جعفر بن محمد أيها الصادق يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا
تـوجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمنـاك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يـا وجيها عند الله 
اشـفع لنا عند الله ، يا أبا الحسن يا موسى بن جعفر أيها الكاظم يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة
الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واسـتشفعنا وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين
يدي حـاجاتنا ، يا وجيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عند الله ، يا أبا الحسـن يا علي بن موسـى 
أيها الرضا يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا
وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمـناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عند الله
يا أبا جعفر يا محمد بن علي أيها التقي الجواد يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا
سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واسـتشفعنا وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا 
وجـيها عند الله اشـفع لنا عـند الله ، يا أبا الحسـن يا علي بن محمد أيـها الهادي النقي 
يا ابن رسـول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا 
بك إلـى الله وقدمـناك بين يدي حاجاتـنا ، يا وجيـها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله ، يا أبا 
محمد يا حسن بن علي أيها الزكي العسكري يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سيدنا
ومولانا إنا توجهنا واسـتشفعنا وتوسـلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجيها
عنـد الله اشـفع لنا عند الله ، يا وصي الحسن والخلف الحجة أيها القائم المنتظر المهدي
يا ابن رسول الله يا حجة الله على خلقه يا سـيدنا ومولانا إنا توجهنا واسـتشفعنا وتوسلنا 
بك إلـى الله وقدمناك بيـن يدي حاجاتنا ، يا وجيها عند الله اشـفع لـنا عند الله . ثم سل
حـوائجـك فإنها تـقضـى إن شـاء الله تعـالى . وعلـى روايـة أخـرى . قـل بـعد ذلـك : يا سادتي
وموالي إني توجهت بكم أئمتي وعدتي ليوم فقري وحاجتي إلى الله ، وتوسلت بكم إلى الله 
واسـتشفعت بكم إلى الله ، فاشـفعوا لي عند الله ، واستنقذوني من ذنوبي عند الله ، فإنكم
وسيلتي إلى الله ، وبحبكم وبقربكم أرجو نجاة من الله ، فكونوا عند الله رجائي يا سادتي
يا أولياء الله ، صلى الله عليهم أجمعين ولعن الله أعداء الله ظالميهم من الأولين والآخرين
آمين رب العالمين .1

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام قال :
 "اللهم أعني على هول يوم القيامة وأخرجني من الدنيا سالماًَ وزوجني من الحور العين، واكفني مؤونتي ومؤونة عيالي ومؤونة الناس، وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين"

وصل اللهم على الحبيب محمد وآل محمد

----------


## روح الايمان

دعاء رفع الشدة والبلاء
عن الامام الصادق عليه السلام تقول عشر مرات حسبي الله لااله الا هو توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم
وعشر مرات حسبي الله لما أهمني حسبي الله لمن بغى علي حسبي الله لمن ارادني بسوء
اختكم روح الايمان

----------


## زارع السوسن

لا الا الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

اللهم أعني على هول يوم القيامة وأخرجني من الدنيا سالماًَ وزوجني من الحور العين، واكفني مؤونتي ومؤونة عيالي ومؤونة الناس، وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]اللهم بحق لا اله الا الله وبحق محمد رسول الله وبحق علي ولي وبحق الحسن والحسين وبحق فاطمة الزهراء وبحق علي ابن الحسين وبحق محمد الباقر وبحق جعفر الصادق وبحق موسى الكاظم وبحق علي ابن موسى وبحق محمد الجواد وبحق علي الهادي وبحق الحسن العسكري وبحق الخلف المهدي صلواتك عليهم اجمعين ان ترزقني زيارتهم والبراءة من اعدائهم وان تخفف علي هول القبر ووحشته وان تكفيني شر نفس وشر الناس وان ترحمني وتعفو عني وان تغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات وان تساعد الفقراء والمحتاجين وان تنصر الاسلام والمسلمين وان تؤيد علماء الدين 

بحق لا اله الا الله [/align]

----------


## زارع السوسن

اللهم اعنى على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك اللهم عليك باعداء الاسلام والمسلمين اللهم زلزل الارض من تحت اقدامهم اللهم مزقهم كل ممزق اللهم لا تجعل لهم على المسلمين ولايه ولا ترفع لهم رايه واجعلهم لمن خلفهم ايه 
اللهم سدد رمى اخواننا فى العراق وفلسطين ولبنان وجميع اقطار المسلمين اللهم كن لهم عونا ونصيرا

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]اللهم بحق الزهراء وبحق زينب عزيزة الحسين سلام الله عليهم اجمعين اغفرلي ولوالدين وللمسلمين بحقهم ورحمنا بهم يارب العالمين

اللهم يارب بحق لا اله الا الله وبحق محمد رسول الله وبحق عليا ولي الله وبحق الحسن الزكي وبحق الحسين عليهم السلام ارحم من رجاك ودعاك وطلب حاجتة  اللهم بحق وليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه ان تكفيني شر نفسي وشر الناس وترحمنا بهم[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين

اللهم يامن لا تنفعك طاعتي ولا تضرك معصيتي

تقبل مني مالا ينفعك وأغفر لي مالا يسرك 

يامن اذا وعد وفى واذا تواعد تجاوز وعفا

أغفر لعبد ظلم نفسه 

اسألك اللهم اني أعوذ بك من بطر الغنى وجهد الفقر

الهي خلقتني ولم اكن شيئا ، ورزقتني ولم اكن شيئا

وأرتكبت المعاصي فإني مقر لك بذنوبي 

فإن عفوت عني فلا ينقص من ملكك شيئا

وان عذبتني فلا يزيد فى سلطانك شيئا

الهي يامن صفتك الرحمه انت تجد من تعذبه غيري

وانا لا اجد من يرحمني غيرك

أغفر لي مابيني وبينك

أغفر لي مابيني وبين خلقك

ياأرحم الراحمين ، ويا رجاء السائلين ويا أمان الخائقين

أرحمني برحمتك الواسعه أنت ارحم الراحمين

يارب العالمين

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات 

وتابع بيننا وبينهم بالخيرات

رب أغفر وارحم وانت خير الراحمين

وتجاوز عما تعلم فانك انت الله الاعز الاكرم

أمين يارب العالمين

اللهم تقبل والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين اللهم وفق قارئ هذه الرسالة لما تحبه وترضاه
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي و أصحاب الحقوق علي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات يوم يقوم الحساب.

يرجى نشرها حتى تنال ثواب نشرها و أناله أنا أيضا

----------


## abu noura

[align=center][glint]اللهم بحق الزهراء وبحق زينب عزيزة الحسين سلام الله عليهم اجمعين اغفرلي ولوالدين وللمسلمين بحقهم ورحمنا بهم يارب العالمين

اللهم يارب بحق لا اله الا الله وبحق محمد رسول الله وبحق عليا ولي الله وبحق الحسن الزكي وبحق الحسين عليهم السلام ارحم من رجاك ودعاك وطلب حاجتة اللهم بحق وليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه ان تكفيني شر نفسي وشر الناس وترحمنا بهم[/glint][/align]

----------


## albo3dala5eer

[grade="FFA500 FF6347 008000 4B0082"]مشكور على الفكرة الحلوة وجعله في ميزان اعمالك 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
( يا دائم الفضل على البرية يا باسط اليدين بالعطيه يا صاحب المواهب السنية 
صلي على محمد واله خير الورى سجيه واغفر لنا يا دالعلى في هذه العشية [/grade])

----------


## زارع السوسن

اللهم اعنا على شكرك وذكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## ahmed

اللهم إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك، وعزائم مغفرتك، والعزيمة على الرشد والغنيمة من كل بر، 
والسلامة من كل إثم، ونسألك الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار

----------


## القلب المرح

[glow=FF3300]إلهي فمن يكون أسوء حالا مني إن انا نقلت على مثل حالي الى قبر لم امهده لرقبتي ولم أفرشه بالعمل الصالح لضجعتي ومالي لا أبكي ولا ادري الى مايكون مصيري وارى نفسي تخادعني  وايامي تخاتمني وقد خفقت عند رأسي أجنحة الموت  فمالي لا ابكي ابكي لخروج نفسي ابكي لظلمة قبري  ابكي لضيق لحدي ابكي لسؤال منكر ونكير اليوم ابكي لخروجي من قبري عرياناًَ ذليلا حاملا ثقلي على ظهري أنظر مرةً عن يميني واخرى عن شمالي اذ الخلائق في شأن غير شأني [/glow]

----------


## سهم الناصرة

يامن أظهر الجميل وستر القبيح يامن لم يؤاخذ بالجريرة يامن لم يهتك الستر ياعظيم العفو ياحسن التجاوز ياواسع المغفرة ياباسط اليدين بالرحمة ارحمني ياصاحب كل نجوى يامنتهى كل شكوى يامفرج كل كربة يامقيل العثرات ياكريم الصفح ياعظيم العفو يامبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها يارباه ياسيداه ياغاية رغبتاه أسألك بك وبمحمد وعلي وفاطمة والأئمة المعصومين عليهم السلام أن تصلي على محمد وآله وأسألك ياالله أن لاتشوه خلقي بالنار وأن تفعل بي ماأنت أهله
ولاتنسونا بالدعاء بارك الله فيكم وصلوا على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## القلب المرح

[align=right]اللهم اني اسالك واتوجه اليك بنبيك نبي الرحمة محمد صلى الله عليه واله يا ابا القاسم يارسول الله  يا امام الرحمة يا سيدنا ومولانا  ان توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك الى الله  وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ياوجيها عند الله  اشفع لنا عند الله يامولانا يا ابا الحسن  يا امير المؤمنين ياعلي ابن ابي طالب ياحجة الله على خلقه ياسيدنا ومولانا  ان توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك الى الله  وقدمناك  بين يدي حاجاتنا  ياوجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله يامولاتنا يافاطمة الزهراء يابنت محمد  ياقرة عين الرسول ياسيدتنا ومولاتنا  ان توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بكِ الى الله وقدمناماكِ   بين يدي حاجاتنا ياوجيهة ً عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله ...[/align]

----------


## ابو طارق

[grade="32CD32 32CD32 32CD32 32CD32 32CD32"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ارحمنا يا ارحم الراحمين 

يارب العالمين[/grade]

----------


## سلامة الوجدان

اللهم  إن مغفرتك ارجى من عملي وإن رحمتك اوسع من ذنبي اللهم إن كان ذنبي عندك 


   عظيما  فعفوك اعظم من ذنبي اللهم إن لم اكن اهلا ان ابلغ  رحمتك  فرحمتك اهل ان تبلغني   


   وتسعني لانها  وسعت كل شيء  برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## القلب المرح

اللهم قربني لمن اشتاق اليهم 
اللهم ارحمني وارحم والدي 
اللهم اغفر لي كل ذنب اذنبته وكل خطيئة اخطأتها 
اللهم ازرع المحبه والوفى في قلوب المؤمنين وابعد الحقد والنفاق من قلبهم 
يارب ياكريم

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

اللهم إن مغفرتك ارجى من عملي وإن رحمتك اوسع من ذنبي اللهم إن كان ذنبي عندك 


عظيما فعفوك اعظم من ذنبي اللهم إن لم اكن اهلا ان ابلغ رحمتك فرحمتك اهل ان تبلغني 


وتسعني لانها وسعت كل شيء برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا وحبيب قلوبنا ابو القاسم محمد صلى الله عليه  وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين واصحابه المنتجبين     

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من علم لاينفع وقلب لايخشع ودعاء لايسمع ونفس لاتشبع  أعوذ بك من شر هؤلاء الأربع  اللهم اني أعوذ بك أن أضل  او اضل  او أذل او اذل  او أظلم او اظلم او أجهل  او يجهل علي 

وآخر دعواي الحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## ابو طارق

[grade="32CD32 32CD32 32CD32 32CD32 32CD32"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يامالك الرقاب وهازم الاحزاب يامفتح الابواب  يامسبب الاسباب 

سبب لنا سببا لا نستطيع له طلبا بحق 

لا اله الا الله 

محمد رسول الله

صلوات الله عليه  وآله اجمعين[/grade]

----------


## القلب المرح

اللهم اغفر لي كل ذنب اذنبته وارحمني برحمتك 
واسكني فسيح جنتك ولاتحرمني من نعيمها

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم اني اسئلك ايمانا تباشر به قلبي ويقينا صادقا حتى اعلم انه لن يصيبني  الا ما كتبت لي ورضني بالعيش  بما اقسمت  لي

 يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم اني اسئلك بأن لك الحمد لا اله الا انت بديع السماوات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام ان تصلي على محمد وآل محمد وأن تجعل لي من امري فرجا ومخرجا وترزقني من حيث احتسب ومن حيث لا احتسب

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم اني اسئلك ايمانا تباشر به قلبي ويقينا صادقا حتى اعلم انه لن يصيبني الا ما كتبت لي ورضني بالعيش بما اقسمت لي

يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ياسابغ  النعم يا دافع النقم يابارى النسم يا علي الهمم يامغشي الظلم يا ذا الجود والكرم يا كاشف الضر والالم  يامؤنس المستوحشين في الظلم ياعالما لا يعلم  صلي على محمد وآل محمد وافعل بي ما انت اهله يا من اسمه دواء وذكره شفاء وطاعته غناء ارحم من رأس ماله البكاء سبحانك لا اله الا انت ياحنان يا منان يابديع السماوات والارض ياذا الجلال والاكرام

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم بحق من ناجاك وبحق من دعاك في البحر والبر صلي على محمد وآله وتفضل على فقراء المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالغنى والسعى وعلى مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالشفاء والصحة والعافية والراحة وعلى احياء المؤمنين والمؤمنات باللطف والكرامة وعلى اموات المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالمغفرة والرحمة وعلى غرباء المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالرد الى اوطانهم سالمين غانمين بحق محمد وآله (صلواتك عليهم اجمعين )*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## نور علي

*دعاء للحفظ* 
*السلام عليكم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*بسم الله خير الأسماء ، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء ، بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء ، بسم الله أصبحت وأمسيت وعلى الله توكلت ، بسم الله على قلبي ونفسي ، بسم الله على ديني وعقلي ،بسم الله على أهلي ومالي ، بسم الله على ما أعطاني ربي ، بسم الله الذي لايضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم ،الله الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئا الله أكبر الله أكبر وأعز وأجل مما أخاف وأحذر ، عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا آله غيرك ، اللهم إني أعوذ من شر نفسي ومن شر كل سلطان شديد ، ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ، ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ، ومن شر قضاء السوء ، ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها انك على صراط مستقيم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد حفيظ قدير ، ( إن ولي الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين فأن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لاآله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم ) .*

*الحمد لله الذي يفعل مايشاء ولا يفعل مايشاء غيره ، الحمد لله كما يحب الله أن يحمد ، الحمد لله كما هو أهله ، اللهم أدخلني في كل خير أدخلت فيه محمدا وآل محمد ، وأخرجني من كل سوء أخرجت منه محمدا وآل محمد وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد .*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ياصاحبي في شدتي * ويا وليي في نعمتي * ويا الهي واله ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحاق ويعقوب* يارب كهيعص ويس والقرآن الحكيم * أسألك يا احسن من سئل وياخير من دعي *وياأجود من أعطى *وياخير مرتجى* أسألك أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد *


والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

*
*وَأَسْأَلُكَ فِي مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدِي، فَأَيُّما عَبْد مِنْ عَبِيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَة مِنْ إمآئِكَ، كَانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلِي مَظْلَمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها إيَّاهُ فِي نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ فِي عِرْضِهِ، أَوْ فِي مالِهِ، أَوْ فِي أَهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غَيْبَةٌ اغْتَبْتَهُ بِها، أَوْ تَحامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْل أَوْ هَوَىً، أَوْ أَنَفَة، أَوْ حَمِيَّة، أَوْ رِيآء، أَوْ عَصَبِيَّة غائِباً كانَ أَوْ شاهِداً، وَحَيّاً كانَ أَوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدِي، وَضاقَ وُسْعِي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ، وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ وصلى الله على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين .**

*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم اني اسئلك بحق محمد وآل محمد عليك 

صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

واجعل النور في بصري والبصيرة في ديني 

واليقين في قلبي والاخلاص في عملي 

والسلامة في نفسي والسعة في رزقي 

والشكر لك ابدا ما ابقيتني 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

اللهم اني أسئلك صبر الشاكرين لك* وعمل الخائفين منك *ويقين العابدين لك * اللهم أنت العلي العظيم وانا عبدك البائس الفقير * أنت الغني الحميد واناالعبد الذليل * اللهم صلي على محمد وآله وأمنن بغناك على فقري *وبحلمك على جهلي وبقوتك على ضعفي * ياقوي ياعزيز * اللهم صل على محمد وآله الاوصياء المرضيين * واكفني ما اهمني من امر الدنيا والاخرة *

*يا ارحم الراحمين *

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  * وبالله ومن الله والى الله وفي سبيل الله * اللهم اليك أسلمت نفسي * واليك وجهت وجهي * واليك فوضت امري * فاحفظني  بحفظ الايمان * من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي* ومن فوقي ومن تحتي * وأدفع عني بحولك وقوتك * فانه لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم * 

 *والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم رب شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرآن وافترضت على عبادك فيه الصيام  صل على محمد وآل محمد وارزقني حج بيتك الحرام في عامي حذا وفي كل عام واغفر لي تلك الذنوب العظام فانه لا يغفرها غيرك يارحمن ياعلام 

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

******بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ******

**اللهم* لك* صمنا * وعلى *رزقك* افطرنا * فتقبل* منا * انك *أنت *السميع* العليم **

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم اني اسئلك قليلا من كثير مع حاجة بي اليه عظيمة وغناك عنه قديم وهو عندي كثير وهو عليك سهل يسير فامنن علي به انك على كل شيء قدير آمين رب العالمين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من المتمسكين بولاية أمير المؤمنين والأئمة عليهم السلام*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## ابو طارق

**  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   **
*ياحي يا قيوم يا ذا الجلال والاكرام  يارحمن الدنيا والاخرة ورحيمها يا ارحم الراحمين يا اله الاولين والاخرين اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وتقبل منا صيامنا وقيامنا  * انك انت الغفور الكريم **

----------


## نور علي

*بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم**اللهم انت الله انت الرحمن**انت الرحيم الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر الأول والأخر**الظاهر والباطن الحميدالمجيد المبدىء المعيد الودود الشهيد العلى العظيم**العليم الصادق الرؤوف الرحيم الشكور الغفور العزيز الحكيم ذو القوة المتين الرقيب**الحفيظ ذو الجلال والاكرام العظيم العليم الغنى الولى القابض الباسط**العدل الوفى الولى الحق المبين الوهاب التواب الرب الوكيل اللطيف**الخبير السميع البصير الديان المتعالى القريب المجيب الباعث الوارث الواسع**الباقىالحى الدائم الذى لا يموت القيوم النور الغفار الواحد القهار الأحد الصمد لم**يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد ذو الطول المقتدر علام الغيوب البدىء البديع**القابض الباسط الداعي الظاهر المقيت المغيث الدافع النافع الضار المعز المذل المطعم**المنعم المهيمن المكرم المحسن المجمل الحنان المفضل المحيي المميت الفعال لما يريد**مالك الملك تؤتى الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء بيدك الخير انك**على كل شى قدير تولج الليل فى النهار وتولج النهار فى الليل وتخرج الحى من الميت**وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب يا فالق الأصباح وفالق الحب النوى**يسبح له مافى السموات والأرض وهو العزيز**الحكيم**اللهم ماقلت من قول او حلفت من حلف او**نذرت من نذر فى يومى هذا وليلتى هذه فمشيئتك بين يدي ذلك كله ما شئت فيه كان وما لم**تشأ منه لم يكن فادفع عني بحولك وقوتك فانه لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم**اللهم بحق هذه الاسماء عندك صلى على محمد وال محمد واغفر لى وارحمنى وتب على وتقبل**مني واصلح لى شأنى ويسر أموري ووسع علي فى رزقي وأغنني بكرم وجهك عن جميع خلقك وصن**وجهي ويدى ولساني عن مسألة غيرك واجعل لى من أمري فرجا ومخرجا فانك تعلم ولا اعلم**وتقدر ولا اقدر وانت على كل شى قدير برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين**وصلى الله على سيد المرسلين**محمد النبى واله الطيبين**الطاهرين**...*

----------


## ابو طارق

***بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ***

أستغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم ذو الجلال ***والاكرام وأتوب اليه***

***والحمد لله رب العالمين***

----------


## نور علي

(1)سُبْحـانَ اللهِ بارِئ النَّسَمِ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ المُصَوِّرِ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ خالِقِ الاََزْواجِ كُلِّها، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ جاعِلِ الظُّلُماتِ وَالنُّورِ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ فالِقِ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوى، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ خالِقِ كُلِّ شَيءٍ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ خالِقِ ما يُرى، وَما لا يُرى سُبْحـانَ اللهِ مِدادَ كَلِماتِهِ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمينَ، سُبْحـانَ اللهِ السَّميعِ الَّذي لَيْسَ شَيءٌ اَسْمَعَ مِنْهُ، يَسْمَعُ مِنْ فَوْقِ عَرْشِهِ ما تَحْتَ سَبْعِ اَرَضينَ، وَيَسْمَعُ ما في ظُلُماتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ، وَيَسْمَعُ الاََنينَ وَالشَّكْوى وَيَسْمَعُ السِّرَّ وَاَخْفى، وَيَسْمَعُ وَساوِسَ الصُّدُورِ (وَيَعْلَمُ خائِنَةَ الاََعْيُنِ وَما تُخْفِي الصُّدُورِ) وَلا يُصِمُّ سَمْعَهُ صَوْتٌ

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مناجات المتوسلين 

(1)
الهي ليس لي وسيلة اليك الا عواطف رأفتك , ولا لي ذريعة اليك الا عوارف رحمتك , وشفاعة نبيك نبي الرحمة , ومنقذ الامة من الغمة فاجعلها لي سببا الى نيل غفرانك , وصيرهما لي وصلة الى الفوز برضوانك , وقد حل رجائي بحرم كرمك , وحط طمعي بفناء جودك, فحقق فيك أملي واختم بالخير عملي,  واجعلني من صفوتك الذين أحللتهم بحبوحة جنتك,  وبوأتهم دار كرمك وأقررت اعينهم بالنظر اليك يوم لقائك,  وأورثتهم منازل الصدق في جوارك .
(2) 
يامن لا يفد الوافدون على أكرم منه ,  ولا يجد القاصدون ارحم منه, ياخير من خلا به وحيد , ويا أعطف من أوى اليه طريد , الى سعة عفوك مددت يدي وبذيل كرمك أعلقت كفي,  فلا تولني الحرمان, ولاتبلني بالخيبة والخسران, ياسميع الدعاء يا أرحم الراحمين 
وصلي اللهم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## haidar62

*بسمه تعالى*
*سبحان من تعزز بالقدره وقهر عباده بالموت....................النبى دانيال ع*
*حسبي سؤالي علمه بحالي..................................النبي ابراهيم ع*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد اولا واخرا*

----------


## القمره

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

اللهم اني أسئلك صبر الشاكرين لك* وعمل الخائفين منك *ويقين العابدين لك * اللهم أنت العلي العظيم وانا عبدك البائس الفقير * أنت الغني الحميد واناالعبد الذليل * اللهم صلي على محمد وآله وأمنن بغناك على فقري *وبحلمك على جهلي وبقوتك على ضعفي * ياقوي ياعزيز * اللهم صل على محمد وآله الاوصياء المرضيين * واكفني ما اهمني من امر الدنيا والاخرة *

*يا ارحم الراحمين *

والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ابو طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم اني اسئلك العفو والعافية

----------


## نور علي

والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين

اللهم يامن لاتنفعك طاعتي ولا تضرك معصيتي

تقبل مني مالا ينفعك وأغفر لي مالا يسرك 

يامن اذا وعد وفى واذا تواعد تجاوز وعفا

أغفر لعبد ظلم نفسه 

اسألك اللهم اني أعوذ بك من بطر الغنى وجهد الفقر

الهي خلقتني ولماكن شيئا ، ورزقتني ولم اكن شيئا

وأرتكبت المعاصي فإني مقر لك بذنوبي 

فإن عفوت عني فلا ينقص من ملكك شيئا

وان عذبتني فلا يزيد فى سلطانكشيئا

الهي يامن صفتك الرحمه انت تجد من تعذبه غيري

وانا لا اجد منيرحمني غيرك

أغفر لي مابيني وبينك

أغفر لي مابيني وبينخلقك

ياأرحم الراحمين ، ويا رجاء السائلين ويا أمان الخائقين

أرحمنيبرحمتك الواسعه أنت ارحم الراحمين

يارب العالمين

اللهم اغفر للمؤمنينوالمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات 

وتابع بيننا وبينهم بالخيرات

رب أغفروارحم وانت خير الراحمين

وتجاوز عما تعلم فانك انت الله الاعزالاكرم

أمين يارب العالمين

اللهم تقبل والحمد لله رب العالمينوالصلاة والسلام علي اشرف المرسلين اللهم وفق قارئ هذه الرسالة لما تحبهوترضاه
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي و أصحاب الحقوق علي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمينوالمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات يوم يقوم الحساب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم اني اسئلك العفو والعافية* 
*اللهم احفظ لي اولادي وزوجتي  ووفقهم في دينهم واعمالهم* 
*اللهم من علينا بالصحة واشفى المرضى  ورد الغائبين وفك اسر الأسرى* *اللهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل يسر امورنا ولا* 
*تحرمنا من كرمك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## مُزن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشكور اخى العزيز امير العاشقين 
فكرة جميلة حتى تنزل البركة على المنتدى والاعضاء.
انى والله احب اقرا فى كل وقت وفى اى لحظة هذه الادعية
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وقائدا وحافظا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.
اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد .
سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم.
استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم ذو الجلال والاكرام واتوب اليه.

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*اللهم صلي على من سميته ذاكرا حبيبا ومذكرا محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم اللهم صلي على من سميته احمدا ومحمدا وسيدا محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم احفظ اولادنا من كل سوء اللهم زوج بناتنا وأولادنا واحفظهم من الوقوع في المعصية اللهم طهر قلوبنا بالإيمان اللهم اشرح صدورنا بالقرآن اللهم اللعن ظالمي أهل البيت عليهم السلام الله ارحم والدينا في الدنيا والآخرة يا رب العالمين 
وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ahmed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * وبالله ومن الله والى الله وفي سبيل الله * اللهم اليك أسلمت نفسي * واليك وجهت وجهي * واليك فوضت امري * فاحفظني بحفظ الايمان * من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي* ومن فوقي ومن تحتي * وأدفع عني بحولك وقوتك * فانه لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم * 

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## نسمة ليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

لااله الاالله الجليل الجبار لااله الا الله الواحد القهار لااله الا اللله العزيز الغفار لااله الاالله الكريم الستار

لااله الاالله الكبير المتعال لااله الاالله وحده لاشريك له الهاً واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن له مسلمون

لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الهاً واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداًصمداً ونحن له عابدون لااله الاالله لاشريك له الهاً 

واحداً رباً وشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن له قانتون لااله الاالله لاشريك له الهاًواحداً رباًوشاهداً أحداً صمداً ونحن

له صابرون لااله الاالله محمدً رسول الله علي ولي الله اللهم أليك وجهت وجهي وأليك فوضت أمري وعليك 

توكلت ياأرحم الراحمين

----------

